# قوانين هندسة النظم الزراعية



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :*​ 
هذه قوانين قسم هندسة النظم الزراعية أتمنّى أن تنتبهوا لها جيدا وتكونون لنا عونًا 
لتعمّ الفائدة ونخرج بقسمٍ يستحقُّ أن يزورهُ الجميع .
​ 
قوانين هذا القسم :​ 
*1**-**كتابة الموضوع العلمي المتخصص في قسم هندسة النظم الزراعية دون التطرق إلى مواضيع آخرى بأي شكل من الاشكال . *
*2- منع كتابةالمواضيع المتكررة.*
*3- عدم نقل الموضوع من منتديات أخرى وإن كانت فيها الفائدة فتكتب كلمة منقول حفاظًا على الأمانة*
* لأن منتدانا ذو سمعةٍ طيبةٍ ومن المفترض حفظ الحقوق لأهله.*
*4- النظر في مواضيع القسم فإن كان موضوعك متكرر فلا تكتبه بل شارك بموضوعك في الموضوع الأول** . *
*5- إن الإدارة والمشرف لهما الصلاحية في تثبيت الموضوع *
*6- أيضًا لهما حق في حذف او نقل المواضيع إن لم يكن مناسباً.*
*7- عند تنزيل الكتب أو البحوث المحملة يرجى ألتأكد من عمل الروابط قبل أنشاء الموضوع وبروابط مباشرة *
*وبخلافه سوف يتم حذف الموضوع ودون الحاجة الى تنبيه .*
*8 - عند وضع موضوع من مصدر خارجي ككتاب أو مجلة هندسية معروفة أو موقع علمي*
* يرجى كتابة أسم المصدر لكي نتمكن جميعها ً من أخذ المعلومات أعماما ً للفائدة .*
*9 - يرجى كتابة الردود للموضوع وعدم ألاكتفاء بالشكرِ وحسب وإنّما هو*
* تقديرا وتثميناً لجهودكم وتواصلكم ومروركم بالقسم وتقديرا ًأيضا ً لصاحب الموضوع .*
*10- المواضيع العامة الغير مناسبة لهذا القسم فيرجى كتابته في القسم العام.*
*11- في حالة وجود أي سوأل أو مقترح أو فكره من شأنها ألنهوض وألارتقاء بالقسم **ما عليكم سوى إبلاغ المشرف *
*ليتسنى لنا إجراء اللازم, وكذلك ألامر بالتبليغ فورا عن أي مخالفة تجدونها في القسم . *​ 



*نرجوا الالتزام بالقوانين وشاكرينَ لكم حُسنُ تعاونكم*​ 


... وريثكـ​</b>


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 مارس 2011)

رائع ....


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (5 مارس 2011)

يا وريثك 
انت مخالف القوانين لانك وضعت صورتك في التوقيع 
وهذا مخالف للقوانين هذا المنتدى


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> رائع ....
> 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



أهلاً بك مرّةً أخرى

وجزاك الله خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

m66666677 قال:


> يا وريثك
> انت مخالف القوانين لانك وضعت صورتك في التوقيع
> وهذا مخالف للقوانين هذا المنتدى



أهلاً بك ياغالي

وأنا والله فخورٌ بك جدًا في هذا القسم

الذي هو بدونكم لاشي

ونحن بدون الإدارة أيضًا لا شيء



وبالنّسبة للصورة هل هي مخالفة

سأُملي عليك قوانين المنتدى


من قوانين وشروط الملتقى الهندسي - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي /
.
11- يمنع وضع روابط غنائية أو موسيقية في الملتقى، كذلك يمنع وضع صور مخلة و غير لائقة في المشاركات و المواضيع، و يحق للمشرف حذف أي صورة حسب ما يراه مناسباً.

14- في حالة الرغبة في وضع صورة في خانة التوقيع الخاصة بك يجب التقيد باستخدام صورة واحدة فقط بمقاس و حجم معقول و مقبول مع شرط أن يكون التوقيع غير مخالف للدين و الأخلاق . و عدم ذكر وسيلة الاتصال من خلال التوقيع بأي طريقة كانت، و في حال مخالفة العضو في وضع توقيعه فأنه يحرم من خاصية التوقيع ، وقد يتعرض للإيقاف .



هذه هي القوانين

والحمدلله صورتي ليست مخلّة بالآداب وأيضًا حجمها صغير

وفي حال وجدتُها مخالف فسأرفعُ القبعة للملتقى وأعتذر منهم

وسأكون أول من يقوم بحذفها



تقديري لمقامك السامي



... وريثكـ


----------



## محمـ ـد (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
سوف تستغرب مشاركتي في هذا القسم رغم أنني مهندس في الطاقة الكهربائية إلا أن تواصلك الطيب مع الناس هو ما جعلني أكتب 3 مشاركات في هذا القسم أخي العزيز .
أرجو منك أن تطلب من المشرف أبو محمد أن يثبت موضوعك هذا لأنه يعتبر قانون للقسم و يجب أن يراه الكل , و حتى لا يضيع بين المواضيع الأخرى .
بارك الله فيكم و إن شاء الله يكبر هذا القسم بمشاركاتكم و مواضيعكم المفيدة في هندسة النظم الزراعية .​


----------



## وريث القيسين (18 مارس 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> سوف تستغرب مشاركتي في هذا القسم رغم أنني مهندس في الطاقة الكهربائية إلا أن تواصلك الطيب مع الناس هو ما جعلني أكتب 3 مشاركات في هذا القسم أخي العزيز .
> أرجو منك أن تطلب من المشرف أبو محمد أن يثبت موضوعك هذا لأنه يعتبر قانون للقسم و يجب أن يراه الكل , و حتى لا يضيع بين المواضيع الأخرى .
> ...


 

يكفي أنّ القاضي هُنا موجود !!



جزاك الله ألف خيرٍ أخي





... وريثكـ


----------



## الشخيبي (22 مارس 2011)

*تم التثبيت....*


----------



## وريث القيسين (22 مارس 2011)

الشخيبي قال:


> *تم التثبيت....*


 

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل

وقد أدهشتني زيارتك المباغتة

أتمنّى أن تكون باستمرار




... وريثكـ


----------



## علاء كمال اطائي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على كتب او بحوث تفصل في موضوع قياس معدل الارتشاح للتربة لاغراض الري والزراعة وعلاقة طريقة القياس باسلوب الري المطبق في الحقل ...جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس سعيد سعد (15 مايو 2012)

*ارجو منكم معرفه المواد التى يمكن رشها على ارض بها حشائش للتغلب على ظهورها مره اخرى*

ارجو منكم معرفه المواد التى يمكن رشها على ارض بها حشائش للتغلب على ظهورها مره اخرى


----------



## dalel Toumi (30 يونيو 2015)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
إن اختيار المبيد مرتبط بنوعية الحشائش المرغوب القضاء عليها


----------

